# Prep for colonoscopy



## smile

Hi, Im from the uk and I have a colonoscopy next week. Now Im quite worried about taking the prep. Ive read all these stories about people not being able to keep the prep down. Now I know that may not worry all people, but I have a real big fear of being sick. On the day before the test Im due to take 2 x Bisacodyl tablets, then 10 mins later a sachet of citrafleet mixed with 50ml of water. I must then drink 3 litres of water. 4 hours later I have to have another sachet of citrafleet. Is there anything I can to help me tolerate the sachets of citrafleet. Im really worried about this now. 50ml of water isn't much is it, does it have to be with water can I take it with something else? Thanks


----------



## Rebecca85

Think yourself lucky, that sounds like a really easy prep! Generally the problem people have with the prep is the sheer amount of salty liquid you have to take (remember salt is an emetic and will make you sick). I would take the sachet with water as directed, but have some clear juice or similar ready to take any taste away. Pace yourself with the three litres of water- sip rather than chug- and you should be fine!


----------



## smile

Thanks for the suggestions. Ive just read that citrafleet has a lemon smell and taste, hopefully that will help. Just got to relax about it.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I dont get why they still have the 3 litre drink stuff, that is hard enough without being sick.  I like the Pico Salax..  but you have to do what your Gi says.  The only thing I hate about scopes is the no eating.. but then I eat right after!


----------



## Astra

Good luck Smile, 
it's not nice I know, but you'll be ok, just take the stuff slowly and like Rebecca said, don't chug it down, you won't be sick, mind over matter!
xx


----------



## peakey 1553

I too have a colonoscopy next week, this is my 5th one,and the 4 satchets of cleanprep have arrived. It's not nice the experiance is hell and you will survive, I have a fistular so it also stings when it comes out the other end. not sure which end feels worst. maybe we can talk about our experiance and what was found and whatever else happens next week. My procedure is on wednesday morning 23rd june.
good luck x


----------



## Warrior09

I have one scheduled for the 27th and they have me preping with something called miralax which is 65oz of powder.  They told me I can mix it with any fruit juice or water if Id like.  Ive been through 3 now including this one.  The best way to keep it down  for me was to  drink Chicken broth the afternoon before prior to the 24 hours.  This gave me all the things that I needed and that night i felt as if I had so much energy when drinking all the broth prior.


----------



## poolside

I get a few tablets of strong minty gum and have them unwrapped on the counter waiting for me.  As soon as I chug the solution, I shove the gum in my mouth, and chew like crazy.  The after taste is really what makes me shudder.  I am an "easy puker" too and this works for me.  Might I also suggest a little vaseline on the "rear door" after each movement, it really helps prevent the raw feeling you get after going to the washroom 35 times.  It maintains a barrier there. Usually by the time I am done it feels like acid coming out of there and since I have been doing this, it's really helped.


----------



## Crohn's 35

All you peeps with colonoscopy coming up I want a full report the next day!! :emot-cop: ...:kello:

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## smile

just a quick question, how long does it take for the prep to work. I took the 2 tablets and citrafleet powder (mixed with water) well over an hour ago and I dont even feel the need to use the toilet. Ive been drinking plenty of water (the amount they told me to).
Im now worried its not going to work and then I wont be able to have my test. I have to take another citrafleet in a few hours time.


----------



## Lisa

It may take a couple hours to work - remember it has to work through your system - but when it does - WATCH OUT!!! I usually start to hear/feel my belly grumble/slosh - that is the sign it is starting to work!


----------



## smile

sorry for all the questions. The prep has definately kicked in. The only problem is Im struggling to keep up with the amount of clear fluids I need to drink. It feels impossible.
Also how do you know when the prep has done its job and has cleared you out? All my bowel movements are pure liquid. Im just trying hard to drink as much as I can, but its really hard.


----------



## ChefShazzy

You will know if you are cleared out because your BM's will be liquid and clear or yellowish-clear.  Keep up with the water as much as you can!


----------



## Lisa

Not only will there be liquid, but it will be clear - the clearer the better.....

Just keep drinking what you are supposed to - it isn't uncommon to become dehydrated to some extent - the good thing is you do get fluids during the procedure.....


----------



## peakey 1553

well hear I am I survived the klean prep,only just. It has to be the most vilest thing ever.thanks poolside for the advise on vaseline on the backdoor bit,it did the trick.I had my Colonoscopy on the 23rd june wednseday,and had pethidine 50mg Midazolam1.5mg. the pain was horrific it was the worst one I have ever had, I have a fistular but even going past that the pain was excrutiating all way around. On my report it said The instrument was inserted to the terminal ileum.The caecumwas identified by the ileo-caecal valve,appendiceal orifice,transillumination,tri-radiate caecal fold andterminal ileum.
The colon as visualised (from the rectum to the Terminal ileum) The mucosa was cobble-stone appearance and multiple pseudopolyps. Has anybody else found colonoscopies to be that painfull and not too sure what it is they have found,and what happens now .


----------



## smile

I have continued to drink clear fluids, but have only needed the toilet once in over an hour. Is that normal, meaning does that mean Im cleared out now. i dont think I could drink anymore and want to head to bed.


----------



## Rebecca85

Yup should be ok to go to bed, though you may want to put an old towel on the bed just in case (or am I the only one to have that problem?).


----------



## smile

how wrong was I, Ive been up most of the night going backwards and forwards to the toilet and Im still going. Im still drinking the fluids. Within about 5 mins of drinking Im back on the toilet. Im just worried Im not going to be clear enough for the test. Im only allowed just over an hour of drinking more fluids. Surely I should be clear enough. Last night before bed my bowel movements were clear, but now they are yellow/brown. Confused. Ive drunk more than the recommendation.


----------



## Rebecca85

The reason you go back to the toilet is because the fluids are shooting straight through you and not being absorbed. As for the colour, don't worry, so long as there are no solid bits they can suction out anything that remains!


----------



## smile

thanks for the reassurance, I would have thought the amount of times Ive been to the toilet I should be clear. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Rebecca85

Good luck!


----------



## MissB

For future reference - I know I'm a bit late - my hospital suggested to drink it through a straw - if the salty past of your tongue doesn't taste the stuff, you're more likely to keep it down.

I'm a terrible emetophobic, I was a wreck when I had mine and I'm going to demand a  more gentle one if I ever let them do it again... the 'good'(?) news is, once you're empty you *cannot* be sick because there's nothing there, so they kept assuring me! Hmmm.

I keep telling them the next time they'll get the chance is if I get hit by a bus  x x x


----------



## smile

I had the colonoscopy done. Not much was said, they said I need a barium x-ray to look in my small intestines. On my discharge report it says "a couple of areas of mucosal erythema noted in the terminal ileum which was of uncertain significance" I had 8 biopies in total, 4 in the area of the mucosal erythema. Im not sure what this all means. I didnt get a chance to speak the person who did the test. They basically just said to come back for the barium x-ray. Im a bit disappointed because Im continuing to lose weight, feel ill. I just want an answer to all of this.


----------



## Jennifer

Ah good ol barium. Good luck keeping it down. I never did like anything that tasted awful (its a white liquid and nothing in the world tastes like it so I can't describe it to you). Sometimes they try to mix it with something else (like Tang, blech!) to make it taste better but it never tastes better. You just gotta chug it down as quickly as you can. If you take breaks in between, make them short breaks cause the staff always got upset with me sitting there with one glass for over an hour. I forget how many glasses they want you to drink but I never drank more than 2 because it tasted so awful to me. But this was over a decade ago. Maybe they have better flavors now. Who knows.  Good luck with your test.

Edit: I always used a straw when I drank it. Don't know if that helps of not. The point of the straw was to put the opening of the straw towards the back of your throat and just suck and swallow without having to taste it much. But it was always the cold liquid in the straw hitting my tongue that made me sick cause I knew the stuff was coming. They said it tastes better cold. :|


----------



## peakey 1553

hello again
Hiya smile, did you find the colonoscopy to be painfull, I would like to know from anybody who does. I had a sigmoidoscopy and a colonoscopy and would insist on knocking me out next time.


----------



## smile

I will be honest with you, at times I did find it painful, but they increased the amount of painkillers they were giving me. Most of the rest of it felt fine, no problem. I think it hurt most when they were going round corners and pushing further inside of me.

Does anyone know what mucosal erythema means?


----------



## Jennifer

smile said:


> Does anyone know what mucosal erythema means?


_Erythematous mucosa in the colon, defined as an increased redness of the mucosa, due to an increase in its hemoglobin content because of increased blood flow (a). This should be distinguished from a congested mucosa, defined as a swelling of the mucosa due to an increase in the thickness of the mucosa, occurring most often in association with an inflammatory process where permeability of cell membranes is altered and the extracellular osmolarity is modified (b). _
http://www.gastrohep.com/images/image.asp?id=1059


----------



## Regular Joe

Well I can tell you what not to do the day after your colonoscopy.

DON'T SPEND 50 MINUTES PUMPING IRON AND DOING AB CRUNCHES!


----------



## nancy81

*Colonoscopy*

 hi glad i came across this article because i am due to have a colonoscopy tomorrow,, and i have to start taking Klean-Prep. which I am not looking forward to it. as i have to start taking the Klean-Prep Today. and I am really scared and really nervous about it. does having a colonoscopy hurt. should I have sedation or not? I just don't know what to do. any advice would be most helpful. i really find this site helpful and supportive.

Thanks
Nancy. :thumright:


----------



## Shaun Chadwick

I am due my colonoscopy tomorrow afternoon, started my klean prep at 4pm today just started my 2nd ltr. Is it really nesccesery to drink 4 ltrs of the stuff?? It's unbeateble I have mixed my fav fruit juice with it and I'm taking it slow but byheck it's awful stuff!


----------



## DeeNJai

Is that 4l on top of what you normally drink as that would mean I am drinking 7l of water a day.  I would have to self cath every hour just to keep my bladder empty as my bladder is overactive at the best of times.  I am not looking forward to the prep at all because I dont have much control over my bladder and bowel as it is.
Dee


----------

